# looking for binoculars (what brand)???



## mat280 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm headed to Illinios and am in need of a reasonably priced pair of binoc's. where can I get a pair and what brand do you perfer!!! .


----------



## 257 roberts (Oct 31, 2006)

I use Bushnell Legend 8x42, about 300.00, I love mine.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 31, 2006)

I only own two brands- 

Swarovski - the ultimate binos in my experience. I have a pair of 8x30 SLC and a pair of 10x50 ELs. Nothing else comes close.

Leupold- the Wind River Cascade 10x42s- for around $300.00 they are excellent.

Check SWFA.com for the best prices around- and quick shipping too.


----------



## brian chambers (Oct 31, 2006)

I used a bunch over the years, I guess the one that is best for you.  In the military the use of a steiner 8x50 marine w/range finder was the best at at a good price, 
You can think about it while your amazed at its clairty.
Its very good gents, very good.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 31, 2006)

I recently bought the Nikon Monarch, 10 x 42 6 degree, just for my upcoming Illinois trip. A little on the heavy side but with the Bino-Buddy I hardly notice the weight.

Whatever you decide on, be sure to buy the Bino-Buddy for them.


----------



## mat280 (Nov 1, 2006)

*cascade (wind river)Leupold*

I'm leaning toward a pair of the cascades 8*42 in the como pattern for $271.00 can I beat this price anywhere else?????


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 1, 2006)

I also second the cascades. I have the exact pair minus the camo and they are awesome. Get you a bino system from crooked horn and you can draw your bow with em on. You can't go wrong with Leupold.


----------



## brian chambers (Nov 1, 2006)

10 x 50 steiner in sportsman guide 299.00   thats a good deal!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 2, 2006)

Its all a matter of what you are willing to pay with glass...

I have a pair of wind river cascades and love em for clarity and quality ..work great for stand hunting..but are a bit heavy for us minimalists who like to still hunt and pack in deep...for those trips I got a pair of steiners...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2006)

leupold wind river cascades, GREAT binocs


----------



## mat280 (Nov 2, 2006)

*cascades*

where did you all get yours?????


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 3, 2006)

mat280 said:


> where did you all get yours?????



Wife bought mine through Cabelas...

But links below have some good prices

MidwayUSA 233.00
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpa...source=nextag&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=657
or if you want the camo version
http://www.riflescopes.com/departme...rs/leupold_wind_river_cascades_binoculars.htm


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is a good price on the ones I have

http://theopticzone.com/detail.aspx?ID=2823


----------



## mat280 (Nov 4, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the sites fellers. looks like the cascades 10*42 will be the ones for me. I don't know why I had any reservations about leupold; I have a 3.5*10*50 vxIII atop my 280


----------



## Bruz (Nov 4, 2006)

*Don't buy the Leupolds until you see these.*

Zeiss Diafuns $299.00 for the 8x and $349.00 for the 10x....I have never used a set of binos that I like better and were easier on my eyes...The clarity is AMAZING. I have Swarovski's on 2 of my rifles and they are good but the Zeiss glass is better IMHO.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

These will be the next pair that I get. http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/85
check out the warranty


----------



## savage270 (Nov 6, 2006)

this sounds so elementary but, well, i'm in the market for my first pair too and i'm not sure what the numbers mean.

for example, if its a 8X30, does that mean 8 zoom and 30mm lense diameter (larger number = more light passes through?)?

just confused, never owened one before.

thanks.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 6, 2006)

savage270 said:


> this sounds so elementary but, well, i'm in the market for my first pair too and i'm not sure what the numbers mean.
> 
> for example, if its a 8X30, does that mean 8 zoom and 30mm lense diameter (larger number = more light passes through?)?
> 
> ...



You got it.....A pair of 8 x 30 Binos are 8 power with a 30mm objective...The larger the objective the greater the light transmission with all other variables being equal.


----------



## Uncle Joe (Nov 10, 2006)

I bought a pair of Redhead 8x32 at BPS about a month ago for $149 or $169. I attribute my 8 pt to those. I saw movement about 75 yards out and tried to see what it was just using my worn out old eyes, nothing. put up the glass and it looked like the cover of a Cabellas catalog. glasses down nothing. I wonder how many nice deer got away because I didn't have decent glass with me. For the $$$ these things are great, I can see 50 -75 yards deeper into the woods in low light than I can without them. I also bought the strap that keeps them on your chest without bouncing around and put them on when getting dressed,
IMHO just as important as pants now.


----------



## truittsosebee (Nov 10, 2006)

The amount of light transmitted is a factor of magnification (power, zoom, etc.) and objective diameter (along with some other factors such as glass quality and coatings).  If you divide the objective diameter in millimeters (the second number) by the power (the first number) you will end up with a number (in millimeters) that is the effective diopter that the light passes through.  The larger this number the better.  However, the average human eye has a pupil diameter of 7-7.5mm, so anything over that ratio would be overkill, for the most part.  Anyway, most popular hunting binoculars are well under 7 anyway.  Even though the ratio from one pair to another may not sound like much difference, check out this example.  Comparing 10x50 to 8x42, the diameters are 5mm and 5.25mm respectively.  This doesn't sound like much, but the areas available for light transmission are 19.63 mm^2 and 21.63 mm^2, respectively.  What this means is, all other things being equal, the 8x42 will be approximately 10% brighther than the 10x50.


----------



## shakey hunter (Nov 11, 2006)

I have Burris 10x50 that i love they only weigh 28 oz fog proff and all of that other good stuff and they hey have a "forever" warranty


----------



## StikR (Nov 22, 2006)

Pentax DCP WP or Minox for under $400.  Over $400: Swarovski, Leica, Zeiss(in that order).

I really like 8x magnification for bowhunting.  The 10x are too hard to hold still WHEN USING ONE HANDED while the other hand is holding the bow.  10x are easy to hold still with two hands though.


----------



## jbarron (Nov 29, 2006)

Purchased my Leupold 8x42mm Wind River Cascades for $234.99 (includes shipping) from OpticsPlanet.com


----------



## Bigboy33 (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone know of any decent binoculars I can get around the $50 price range?  I have seen some Simmons and Bushnell binos at Walmart that are 10x50 and 12x42, etc.  I don't have a whole lot of money to spend on a pair of Swarovskis or anything like that.  Thanks!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have 2 pairs of binoculars Swarovski 8x30 SLC's and Swarovski 8.5x42 EL's the 42's definitely pick up more light.  I used Nikon Monarch 8x42's for 3 years and they are also great binoculars.  I think the Monarchs are the best bang for your buck in binoculars and Swarovski's are the best period.  Just my 2 cents.

Darrell


----------



## dognducks (Dec 5, 2006)

i bought a set of bushnell buckhorns 12x50 from cabelas and for the price they were great. i paid 140 for them and there very clear


----------



## Wave (Dec 6, 2006)

bigboy I would go ahead and get the nikon action 8x42's at wal mart for $89 nikon makes some good stuff. But your gonna have a real hard time finding something that wont wind up a paperweight for under $50.

I have a pair of burris 10x42's and wish I had got something in 8x. 8x is cheaper, gets more light too your eye, and makes finding a moving animal easier giving you more time to look at what you want.


----------



## TJay (Dec 6, 2006)

ngabowhunter said:


> These will be the next pair that I get. http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/85
> check out the warranty



I haven't had the opportunity to check these out personally but I've read a lot of good reviews about them.


----------



## Catfish369 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've been looking at a set of Bushnell's "Perma-Focus" 10 x 50's.  Never needs focusing.  Anyone use these??

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...parentType=index&indexId=cat601542&hasJS=true


----------



## broncobob (Dec 11, 2006)

www.binoculars.com  put in your price range and they will give several pair and brands for you to choose from. Also you can get a pair of Bushnells at ACE hardware 4x30 compacts for under $20.00.


----------



## deer30084 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nikon Monarch 8 X 42.  I think they were  three hundred and some dollars at a store I can't remember in Atlanta.


----------



## savage270 (Jan 13, 2007)

What would be the reasoning to get a 8X42 over a 10X42 or viceversa?  

It will be used for hunting deer from stands sometimes overlooking a clearing or in woods and for hunting turkey, what power would you suggest to buy?


----------

